
Google in China: When ‘Don’t Be Evil’ Met the Great Firewall - dsr12
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-11-08/google-never-stopped-trying-to-go-to-china
======
Nasrudith
I can't help but think the Chinese market winds up a trap of sorts - demanding
international compromises that can harm their footing in other markets only to
find that breaking into it is hard and there either already had or will have
plenty of native competition making it less greenfield a market than they
think.

Although China in turn has difficulties when attempting expansion outside
their borders as well apparently according to some stories.

------
crunchlibrarian
"Biggest untapped market in the world"

is the phrase I hear nearly every day, sometimes many times a day, on CNBC,
when talking about China. Once you start setting up expectations for wall
street research firms it becomes very difficult to undo those expectations, no
matter the reason. This keeps happening repeatedly with many US/European
companies and China.

------
a-fried-egg
Doesn't matter as long as each entity maintains their "bottom line".

------
onetimemanytime
There isn't any more "don't be evil" left to meet anything. Google has been
divorced from that for years.

But anyway, China's too big and too tempting. They'll try any weasel word to
justify getting in there

------
394549
At the time of this writing:

This story: 19 points, 46 min ago, 2 comments: rank 35 (2nd page)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18405775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18405775):
17 points (less votes), 2 hours ago (older), zero comments: rank 11 (1st page)

It appears this story was suppressed off the front page.

